# Genie Mini Questions



## wcwman18 (Nov 9, 2007)

*I have a few questions about the Genie Mini before considering ordering one.*

*1. I currently have The Genie and two HD DVR's, with the mini will it take one of the Genie tuners to view programming or might it choose from one of the others should the Genie not be available?*

*2. Can you plug in HD component cables to the mini and to my TV?*

*3. Will anything on the other DVR's be accessable on the mini?*

*4. Is coax cable from the dish needed for the mini if one of the DVR's is in the same room that the mini will be? Not sure if I might be able to use a splitter.*

*Equipment DirecTV

5 Multi LNB Dish

1. HD Genie - Model: HR34-700 Living Room

2. HD DVR - Model: HR24-100 Bedroom

3. HD DVR - Model: HR24-200 Office *


----------



## JasTay4224 (Oct 29, 2012)

1) Mini only " borrows " the tuner from the Genie. HDDVR's will not " loan " one out.
2) HD Component cables no.... The Tech will provide a 10pin component cable. Which is the same thing to the television but a specific style of connection to the back of the Mini.
3) Yes, the recordings will be available.
4) Yes and No, it's possible you would get a C41 Wireless depending on your market but VERY unlikely so yes, for all intensive purposes you will have to connect via coax, and yes, you can use a splitter.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

The minis are "slaves" of the Genie. They function as a remote part of the Genie. You can set up recordings, manage series links, etc from the mini. They use one tuner from the Genie to watch either live TV or a recording.

I used a splitter to run my HR34 and a C41 on the same TV. I just switched HDMI inputs to choose which box I was using.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> I used a splitter to run my HR34 and a C41 on the same TV. I just switched HDMI inputs to choose which box I was using.


I'm trying to think of a reason why you'd put these two devices on the same TV. Care to elaborate?


----------



## wcwman18 (Nov 9, 2007)

trh said:


> I'm trying to think of a reason why you'd put these two devices on the same TV. Care to elaborate?


Same room but not on the same TV


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Unless you can get the Genie Client for less than an HD receiver (they should cost the same), why are you opting for a client? A receiver would eliminate the concerns in question 1 and behave consistently as the client for the rest of your questions.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

trh said:


> I'm trying to think of a reason why you'd put these two devices on the same TV. Care to elaborate?


I had an extra client that I wanted to run through its paces and I had (still do) my HR34 direct connected to ethernet as my network bridge. So I couldn't disconnect my 34, but I since it was hardly being used, I hooked up the C41 to the same TV and used it for a short while before deciding whether or not I wanted to keep it. It only had it that way for about a month.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> I had an extra client that I wanted to run through its paces and I had (still do) my HR34 direct connected to ethernet as my network bridge. So I couldn't disconnect my 34, but I since it was hardly being used, I hooked up the C41 to the same TV and used it for a short while before deciding whether or not I wanted to keep it. It only had it that way for about a month.


My 41 is in the guest room and hasn't seen much use. So how did yours do and did you keep it?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

trh said:


> My 41 is in the guest room and hasn't seen much use. So how did yours do and did you keep it?


Yep! We set it up over the bar in our rec room and alternate it being in use with the one in our man cave. We are only authorized for 2 minis and the basement ones are so infrequently used, we just switch between them if needed. Prior to my trial runs, we didn't even have a TV in the rec room. So the testing was to decide whether a new TV and wall kit was even worth it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Well certainly the 41 will fit nicely behind any wall-mounted TV.

Rec room w/bar AND a man cave? Your other-half is a very lucky person!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

And a 40x60 shop. He is definitely lucky!! The "happy wife, happy life" slogan works both ways. Just doesn't rhyme!!


----------

